

Ask HN: How to get into the game industry as a game developer? - vanniktech

I would love to get in the game industry as a game developer, but I find it kind of impossible to get started.<p>Most of the companies do require existing knowledge of OpenGL and&#x2F;or engines like Unreal Engine 4, CryEngine, Unity 4 and so on. Some of them even require up to 5 years in the industry or that you have developed on AAA games.<p>I do not have anything of the above. Though I did read the game programming pattern book[0], which I was mesmerized by. About me, I am a 19 year old male from Germany, who is passionate about programming. I graduated from middle school and I am about to pass my apprenticeship as an IT Specialist for Application Development, in fact next Friday.<p>Any ideas for me? Maybe there are some game developers out here on HackerNews, who can tell me when and how they got started.<p>[0]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gameprogrammingpatterns.com&#x2F;
======
deangiberson
I was a game developer for various AAA studios for many years and did many,
many interviews for new hires. The number one thing that companies will look
for is knowledge (you will be tested on this) the next is drive (you have to
show that the company should take a chance on you). These things are no
different than any other job.

Luckily there is a very simple thing you can do to hone the first and show the
second. Make a game. Don't piddle around with an engine, don't read and talk
about how you could do this and that if you were given a chance. Make a game.
Make it small and completable. There is not a single thing stopping you from
just making a game.

Find a genre you like and make a clone, then extend one area with a new idea.
Or a clone that show you understand a specific technical area. Or create a mod
for an existing game, hack new functionality into Minecraft, or change a
control scheme in Half-Life. Just make something you can show, then show it.

A point though, you will find it easier if you pick an area to specialize in.
Saying you want to get into the games industry is like saying you want to play
in a band. What instrument do you play?

Most game studios don't hire many generalists without experience. So pick one
area that you are willing to work at for 3-5 years and double-down. Then find
a way to show 1) you've done your homework at a base level 2) are willing to
sit-down and do the work.

------
benologist
If you're interested in being a game developer then just make some games.
There has never been more places where you have a chance to be successful at
making games if you're even a little bit talented or perhaps more importantly
persistent.

I started by selling Flash games on FGL.com back in '08 or '09, transitioned
from that into my old SaaS startup, came back to games by self-publishing
mobile about a year ago.

